

Keeping the NSA in Perspective - kposehn
http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/keeping-nsa-perspective

======
jankins
...wait,
[TrapWire]([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrapWire](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrapWire))?

